# Notes iOS7 sur iPAD



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2013)

J'ai un problème depuis que j'ai passé mon iPAD sous iOS7.

Avec Notes, je ne trouve pas comment ajouter une nouvelle note

J'ai un écran de cette forme:







Et nulle part je ne vois de "+" pour ajouter une note

Tout ce que je peux faire c'est modifier une note existante de la liste à gauche.

Où se planque le bouton d'ajout de nouvelles notes???
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## BlueVelvet (22 Décembre 2013)

Hello,

Je ne connais plus trop car passé à Evernote, mais ne serait-ce pas le petit carré avec plume tout en haut à droite?


----------



## Max67s (22 Décembre 2013)

C'est le bouton en haut, le plus à droite de ta capture.
Bye


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2013)

Le bouton en haut à droite permet d'écrire... mais ça rajoute du texte dans la note sélectionnée dans la colonne de gauche.
Impossible de créer une nouvelle note... (ou alors je ne suis pas doué, ce qui reste une possibilité)


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2013)

Bon ben finalement, après une extinction et un réallumage de l'iPAD, le problème est résolu.

Le bouton en haut à droite crée une nouvelle note dès que j'appuie dessus (alors qu'auparavant, il se contentait de positionner le curseur d'écriture à la fin du texte existant sur la note sélectionnée dans la colonne de gauche)


----------

